# New and looking for horses to draw! :)



## SilverFoxxArt (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new on here. I want to start mingling with horsey people again, I've really missed it. 

I'm looking for some people to volunteer their horses to be used as drawing reference for me. I can't ever seem to find any good ones. 

Here are some examples of my drawings. 

Yes, they are all copyrighted to me. Ashley Applegate aka Silver Foxx aka Fire-n-Ash.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

im not sure if these will be any good. But your welcome to use them if they are


----------



## SilverFoxxArt (Apr 29, 2008)

I love the first and third one! Do you have them in a bigger size?




mell said:


> im not sure if these will be any good. But your welcome to use them if they are


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i dont think it will go any bigger on here. It seems alot bigger on my computer though so if you want i can email them to you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I will post some pictures later today!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, they are so beautiful. Great work. 
I'll be sure to post piccies later, too!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would LOVE to have one of my mare, Maia, done!! 
Take your pick!















































Sorry for all the pictures!


ETA: 
Can I have a copy of the original sent to me? How much do your charge? (You are very talented!)


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I would LOVE to have one of my mare, Maia, done!!
> Take your pick!
> 
> 
> ...


JDI i want your horse! shes so beautiful......a lovely bright chestnut colour and all.....she has a lovely clean white blaze and les too! i absolutly love her!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> JDI i want your horse! shes so beautiful......a lovely bright chestnut colour and all.....she has a lovely clean white blaze and les too! i absolutly love her!


Thank you very much. Her color is decieving; she's actually a red dun, but in these photos she definitely looks like a chestnut! 
 Thank you again! I'm blushing!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> ilovemyhorsies said:
> 
> 
> > JDI i want your horse! shes so beautiful......a lovely bright chestnut colour and all.....she has a lovely clean white blaze and les too! i absolutly love her!
> ...


 thanks for the thanks XD!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love it if you could draw my horse Brickens. You can take your choice of which one you want to use...














































Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd love it if you could do one Gunner ^^


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you make one of Lexi?  
Take your time, I know you have lots of requests. 

Here are some pics...
Any of these are fine!




























Thanks!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are a few of mine you are welcome to use if you want!


----------



## Emma7442 (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome to horse forum! I really love it here even though I am new because I learn so much things every day.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

*Horse Pics*

Feel free to use this one if you would like! Also, how much would you charge? I would love to get some done of my filly and gelding. I LOVE drawings, seems like it just adds that much more life to them! Thanks!


----------



## ShadowFox (May 2, 2008)

Here are some of my horses! I would love if you drew them! Have your pic!









































haha...the turd! ^^


























Sorry..overload! Have your pic!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## shyxpony (May 23, 2008)

Don't know if you're still looking for pictures to do but here's my welsh pony mare, Jessy:










































Your work is AMAZING! I wish I could draw good haha!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Your work is beautiful!

shyxpony, i am in love with your pony! she is so pretty and looks amazing in lime green.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, I think the author is on over load! (Notice she hasn't replied yet...)Not wanting to make anyone feel bad, here. I could do some pics, like, head shots from the side. I'm not great, but can make a picture come to life even more if I can do some shading. But trust me, I'm not great. Do I have permission from PoptartShop to use pic #3, Justdressageit pic #4, and shyxpony #3?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You can do one of my previous horse, Sadie!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol if ur still looking i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have Jiff done!! :]]
thanks!!
oh lol and Welcome!!!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I have some

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my horses/BennyPreddy11.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my horses/Bennylove003.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my horses/Bennylove012.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/anayah/my horses/DSCF0409.jpg


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Would love a drawing of my new filly


----------



## shyxpony (May 23, 2008)

Bucky's Buddy said:


> Do I have permission from PoptartShop to use pic #3, Justdressageit pic #4, and shyxpony #3?


Yup  Sorry this is kind of a late response!

And also, to whoever said my pony is pretty, thank you


----------

